
New cross platform Git GUI client – GitKraken - dustinmoris
http://www.gitkraken.com/
======
qewrffewqwfqew
Not open source, no plans to monetise, nothing to see on the website but
expensive-looking animation ...

what's the point? Who is this supposed to appeal to?

(yes, this is kinda snarky, but I'm also genuinely curious)

~~~
bananaboy
I just installed this after finally having had enough of SourceTree's broken
pointless updates. Not really digging it though. It seems like style over
substance. Not enough shortcut keys (e.g. at minimum I want to be able to type
my commit message and hit ctrl-enter to commit). Not gonna persevere with this
one. The hunt continues.

------
baldfat
Sorry I am that guy. No RPM package, DEB and GZip only.

In a Linux world where we have Redhat and SUSE and the decline of Ubuntu's
dominance of the Linux mind-share of the Linux desktop it would be great to
have a RPM.

